# First days of gun season



## stihl sawing (Nov 18, 2010)

After five days in the woods i was ready for a shower. Got two 7 points. hate to post it cause it is a baby compared to aroowheads buck, But the bucks down here don't get that big. Didn't get a pic of the first one. Had a situation and had to hurry to quarter it up. Found a bear tree as you see. The pic is taken too far away. He has clawed it all the way around.

It's in a cypress bottom and is about twelve feet to the top. The loggers down there said they seen him crossing the powerline and he is a monster.

If i look tired, I am. I get up at three every morning to fix breakfast.


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 18, 2010)

This our old camp heater, Sean posted his a while ago. Ours is like his.


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 18, 2010)

The truck and camper.


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 18, 2010)

Now for some fun, Yes i am chewing on a peppermint candy while doing the video, Had a little sore throat.Don't know why my son turned the camera sideways in the middle but you get the idea.Watch the video first before you read the story. The old boy went out to the out house and we followed. It was early morning, Still before daylight.He done his thing and when he opened up the lid all hell broke loose. We could hear something banging the side of the outhouse and then he flew out the door with his pants down to his ankles, Tripped and fell in a bush. Everyone was rollin. I laughed so hard i couldn't breathe.


Can't get the video to embed so click on the link.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vA891xdEfws


----------



## Winn R (Nov 18, 2010)

Any buck on the ground is beautiful. I love this time of year! 

We have 10 a year we can kill but it seems like fewer big bucks are seen now. Several counties have 6 pts and 15" minimums and that's a help.

What bear is that big? Not one of those things where I would want to stumble over her cub during archery season!!


----------



## Art Vandelay (Nov 18, 2010)

What did you shoot that deer for, did he steal your cheese puffs or something?


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 18, 2010)

Winn R said:


> Any buck on the ground is beautiful. I love this time of year!
> 
> We have 10 a year we can kill but it seems like fewer big bucks are seen now. Several counties have 6 pts and 15" minimums and that's a help.
> 
> *What bear is that big?* Not one of those things where I would want to stumble over her cub during archery season!!


Dunno, Maybe he climbed it and done it.



Art Vandelay said:


> What did you shoot that deer for, did he steal your cheese puffs or something?


He did steal some corn.


----------



## deeker (Nov 18, 2010)

Well? What did you shoot them with? Range? All the important stuff...







Oh, and Happy Birthday!!


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 18, 2010)

deeker said:


> Well? What did you shoot them with? Range? All the important stuff...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Browning bar 7mm mag. Winchester ballistic tips. Both were killed in the same lane about ten feet apart and at 200 yards. This lane here.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 18, 2010)

I'm sure glad you fellers had a good time, and I can tell you did. 

Nice buck too. Eat a bite for us.

Maybe next year I'll get to get back in the woods.


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 18, 2010)

mastermind7864 said:


> I'm sure glad you fellers had a good time, and I can tell you did.
> 
> Nice buck too. Eat a bite for us.
> 
> Maybe next year I'll get to get back in the woods.


Stop brown nosin Vandelay and get your butt out there.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 18, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> Stop brown nosin Vandelay and get your butt out there.



Ain't really up to it yet, but soon, maybe.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Nov 18, 2010)

The bears must climb the trees to do that. Ive seen a few around here marked up like that and I KNOW theres no bears here big enough to reach 10 to 14 feet up a tree. I think it has something to do with marking there territory. I know here if you get to looking in a hot bear spot youll see a few trees scratched up like that and some small trees(1-2 inch diameter) broke off about 6 to 8 feet up. Thats got something to do with the territory thing too, but I dont know what. Do you guys have a bear season?

Nice buck!!!! I sure wished we could grow them like arrowheads monster buck too!


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 18, 2010)

komatsuvarna said:


> The bears must climb the trees to do that. Ive seen a few around here marked up like that and I KNOW theres no bears here big enough to reach 10 to 14 feet up a tree. I think it has something to do with marking there territory. I know here if you get to looking in a hot bear spot youll see a few trees scratched up like that and some small trees(1-2 inch diameter) broke off about 6 to 8 feet up. Thats got something to do with the territory thing too, but I dont know what. *Do you guys have a bear season?* Nice buck!!!! I sure wished we could grow them like arrowheads monster buck too!


Yeah, I don't know when it is though. Don't go bear hunting.


----------



## lfnh (Nov 18, 2010)

LoL, hard to tell who looks more beat - you or the tree !

Bet the camp grub was good.


----------



## atvguns (Nov 18, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> Now for some fun, Yes i am chewing on a peppermint candy while doing the video, Had a little sore throat.Don't know why my son turned the camera sideways in the middle but you get the idea.Watch the video first before you read the story. The old boy went out to the out house and we followed. It was early morning, Still before daylight.He done his thing and when he opened up the lid all hell broke loose. We could hear something banging the side of the outhouse and then he flew out the door with his pants down to his ankles, Tripped and fell in a bush. Everyone was rollin. I laughed so hard i couldn't breathe.
> 
> 
> Can't get the video to embed so click on the link.
> ...


----------



## Arrowhead (Nov 19, 2010)

Nice deer Rick. I love the camp. I always wanted to have a deer camp to get away. Here I hunt minutes from the house. It's nice, but I think it would be more fun to get away and spend time with good friends at a camp. Congrats.


----------



## bowtechmadman (Nov 19, 2010)

Just tell me when, I can come down to Illinios and we can have Bowtech camp.


----------



## Arrowhead (Nov 19, 2010)

bowtechmadman said:


> Just tell me when, I can come down to Illinios and we can have Bowtech camp.



We may have to do that. I think a non-resident tag is $300+ though.


----------



## WesternSaw (Nov 19, 2010)

*Stihl Sawing*

Congratulations to you! Boy you and Ed are doin alright!
Lawrence


----------



## tree md (Nov 21, 2010)

Awesome deer SS! Congrats on your bucks!!!

Looks like a blast dude. Loved the bear tree pic! Man, that has to be a big ass bear to be clawing that high!


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks guys, But mine is a baby compared to arrowheads bucs.lol


----------



## bowtechmadman (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm not worried about the tag price if you think I have a decent shot at 120+.


----------

